# Data Points Independent Visualization



## stacey.baxter (Dec 15, 2011)

Will someone please clarify for me the correct way to calculate data points for "independent visualization of image, tracing or specimen itself"?  I was trained that no matter how many images were reviewed that it counts as 2 points (meaning you could look at an MRI, a CT scan and an EKG and it would be 2 points).  I read the following paragraphs on the EMUniversity website http://emuniversity.com/PointsforReviewofImageorTracing.html and am a little confused now.  

You can get two data points if you personally review an image, tracing or specimen.  It does not matter if there is an official report already in the record (for example an official interpretation from a radiologist for a chest X-ray).  All that is required is that you personally eye-ball the image, tracing or specimen AND record YOUR findings in the chart. 

It is not known (and in fact be unknowable) whether or not there is a limit on the amount of points you can accumulate for personally reviewing an image, tracining or specimen.  For example, if you are admitting a patient with chest pain it would not be unusual for you to look at a chest X-ray and an EKG.  As long as you record your findings in the chart, it seems reasonable that you would be able to claim four data points for this cognitive labor. To be on the safe side, however, we recommend that you pose this specific question to your Medicare carrier.


----------

